# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Брахма, родившийся на лотосе из пупка Маха-вишну

## Artem_S

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

В Шримад Бхагаватам 2.6.23, как в русской версии, так и в английской, говорится, что Брахма родился на лотосе из пупка Маха-Вишну и кроме него и Маха-Вишну во вселенной тогда никого не было. Далее по тексту в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада называет этого Маха-Вишну Гарбходакашайи Вишну. 

Здесь нет никакой ошибки? Вроде бы Маха-Вишну мы называем Господа, который выдыхает вселенные (Каранарнавашайи Вишну).


Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Никакой ошибки нет, т.к. это один и тот же Вишну, не какие-то разные личности. Поэтому не будет ошибкой назвать Гарбходакашайи Вишну именем Маха-Вишну. По отношению к нам любая форма Вишну будет Маха (великой). Учитесь мыслить диалектически, а не догматично. Догматика основана на частных определениях и разделениях. Диалектика позволяет связать отдельные догмы в целостную, живую систему.

----------

